# Synthetic Oil for W8



## cmehta (Sep 21, 2006)

Just curious, I have the 20,000 mile service coming up soon on my '03 W8. My dealer has been using Castrol Syntec, but I was wondering what everyone else is using, particularly if you've had luck with a particular brand and if you have deviated from the weight that the VW dealers use.
Thanks!







Chris


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (cmehta)*

Castrol Syntec is no longer a real synthetic since they start with conventional oil as a base but the factory says it's ok. I used Pento-Synth in mine for a while with no problems.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Castrol Syntec is no longer a real synthetic since they start with conventional oil as a base but the factory says it's ok. I used Pento-Synth in mine for a while with no problems.

Is it conventional oil based, however, the base stock gets refined further through a process commonly called hydrocracking.
A hydrocracked oil isn't the same as regular oil with a lot of impurities still in it. It has the nearly the performance of PAO basestocks for a fraction of the price.
Amsoil just introduced a new heavy duty 5w40 oil, model name DEO.


----------



## cmehta (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (GT17V)*

I don't mind paying more for a better synthetic...any recomendations? I think it would be well worth the price to keep my W8 healthy. Also, any thoughts on Seafoam in the crankcase. It's been great in the fuel system... could it hurt anything?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (cmehta)*

The W8 holds 9 quarts, Unless you've been changing the oil every 15,000 miles, I'd stay away from any engine flushes.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*

I have been using the GC 0W30. As long as the oil you put in is VW approved you should be fine. IMHO. The W8 is not a high reving engine like the 1.8T so any approved oil is good.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (B5Speedo)*

While we are on the topic of oil changes... anyone have a part number for a W8 oil filter. A coworker said that it is the same as a 12V VR6 can anyone verify this?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

It is...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thank you... when I do the service, I'll try to take some photos and make a DIY writeup.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Oil for W8 (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

http://www.parts4vws.com has a good price which includes o-ring and copper washer.


----------



## tdi_greaser (Mar 17, 2004)

absolutely amsoil racing, or mannheim's best...both are a class1 synth. Most others are class 3 i.e. not fully fully synth.!
Mike


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (tdi_greaser)*

IMHO if you want to spend the money use Motul 8100 E-tech 0W40. Otherwise, M1 0W40 and GC 0W30 are also both VW 502.00/503.01/505.00 compliant.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by B5Speedo at 11:46 AM 4-20-2007_


----------

